# Teichneubau



## Khitomer (21. Aug. 2006)

Hallo

nun ist es soweit... Auch ich beginne nun, mir über eine Teicherweiterung Gedanken zu machen. Dazu hab ich mir erst mal dne neueren Teichneubau Projekte angesehen und auch die Fachbeiträge von Stefan (danke dafür!) durchgelesen.

Wo der Teich liegen soll, ist ziemlich klar, weil disbezüglich meine Möglichkeiten eingeschränkt sind. Aber die Planung der verschiedenen Pflanzzohnen finde ich sehr schwierig und hab auch Fragen dazu.

Also... Ich möchte im neunen Teich 2 bis 4 Koi halten und ein paar Goldfische. Das bedeutet, dass ich einiges an Tiefe habe muss und auch etwas Volumen. Ich werd darum auch Steilwände einplanen (auf 2 Seiten), die senkrecht nach unten gehen und die ich mit Natursteinen als Felsklippen mauern möchte. Die anderen Seiten sollen Pflanzzohnen beherbergen und, wie Stefan es geschrieben hat, nach der letzten Pflanzzohne mit einem Gefälle von 60% abfallen. 

Nun die eigentliche Frage: Sind solche 60% Steilwände stabil genug oder müssen die iregndwie noc befestigt werden? Wenn ja, wie? Mit Beton..? Oder..?

Kann ich die senkrechten Wände mauern oder muss ich der Stabilität wegen betonieren?

Und ja, ich werd in diesem Teich durch die Steilwände nicht so viele Pflanzen haben, die Koi fressen die vielleicht auch. Aber der Plan ist, meinen jetztigen Teich, der viel zu flach ist, vollständich zu bepflanzen und als Pflanzenfilter zu verwenden... Ich werd auch versuchen meine Skitzen zu scannen und hier einzustellen...  Dann ist alles einfacher zu erklären.

Vielen Dank und Gruss,
Khito


----------



## jochen (21. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hi Khito,

es kommt darauf an was du für eine Bodenbeschaffenheit hast, wenn du sandigen Boden hast würde ich auf jeden Fall betonieren,sogar mit Schalung.
Bei "festeren" Boden, wie du beschrieben hast ein Netz spannen am besten aus Kunststoff und darauf Spritzbeton aufbringen.
Wenn du Glück hast (so wie ich es hatte, Habe auch zwei Seiten auf 1,60m senkrecht in die Tiefe) brauchst du nichts.
Ich musste allerdings meinen Teich ab einer Tiefe von 40cm. mit den Presslufthammer "graben"... (harter Lehm mit Steinen, ab 1m. nur noch Fels)
Aus der Ferne ist dazu schlecht zu beraten du müsstest wissen was du für eine Bodenbeschaffenheit hast und uns diese mitteilst.

An den Steilwäden kann man Pflanztaschen anbringen, aber ob das mit Kois was bringt?...dazu habe ich keine Erfahrung.
Du kannst ja Salatköpfe in die Pflanztaschen  legen...  (sollte nur ein Scherz sein)

Ich denke Pflanzen direkt im Teich geht schwer bei Koibesatz, das solltest du dir überlegen.
Die Idee mit der Naturmauer im Teich finde ich gut.
Du könntest aber auch die Steilwände mit Kunstrasen, (ich weiß, einige hier im Forum sind da total dagegen) oder Ufermatte abdecken, und daran dann zB Lavasteine anbinden. Sieht auch sehr natürlich aus, zumindest wenn sich denn ein wenig Schmotter an die Matten abgelegt hat.
Ich habe noch am Steilwandufer einige Eichenstämmen mit Draht befestigt, sieht dann aus als wäre es ein unterspültes Ufer, darunter verstecken sich meine Fische sehr gerne.


----------



## Khitomer (21. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hallo Jochen,

danke für die Antwort! Zur Bodenbeschaffenheit kann ich nicht all zu viel sagen... die obersten Schichten sind aber eher sandig :-( Erschwerend kommt bei mir hinzu, dass der kleine Teich ca 70cn über dem Niveau des neuen Teiches liegt und die hintere Teichwand des neuen Teiches auch von diesen +70cm auch -150 harunter muss.

Leider hab ich es nicht geschafft, meine Teichskitze mit der Massstabgetreuen Umgebung einzusetzen... :-( Ich schaff es nicht, das gescante zu verkleinern so dass man danach trotzdem noch was erkennen kann... :-(

Und ja, ich hab deine Vorschläge zur Gestaltung des Teichrands sehr interessiert mitverfolgt .

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Annett (21. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hi Khito, 

dann mach doch erstmal ne Handskizze....
Einmal Draufsicht und einmal Querschnitt, so das man die Höhenunterschiede und das geplante Teichprofil erkennen kann.

Ein Bild vom Grundstück kannst dann immernoch zeigen


----------



## Khitomer (21. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hakko Annett,

es ist die Handskitze, die ich nicht klein bekomme, respektive, wenn ich sie verkleinere, kann man nichts mehr erkennen... :-(

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Annett (21. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hi,

dann nimm halt einen dickeren schwarzen Stift zum malen. 
(Du hast nicht zufällig mit einem Bleistift gemalt und dann versucht es einzuscannen?)
Oder zeichne es mit Paint und Co. direkt auf dem Rechner. Da kann man auch unterschiedlich dicke Linien benutzen. 
Irgendwie bekommst Du das schon hin. Soll ja auch erstmal nur ne Skizze sein.....


----------



## Khitomer (21. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hallo,

nun hat mir mein Freund geholfen und die Skitze in ein vernünftiges Format gebracht...

Gruss, Khto


----------



## Khitomer (22. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hallo,

ich werde mal versuchen, einige Gedanken und Wünsch zur Skitze zu formulieren. Auch hab ich vergessen, einen Massstab anzugeben. Zum Vergleich: der bestehende Teich ist 2 x 2.5 Meter.

Wenn ich mir das so ansehe, denke ich: Einen tiefen Schwimmbereich von 2 mal 2 Metern ist nicht sehr gross für einen ausgewachsenen Koi... Ich bin also auch dankbar, wenn jemand eine Idee hat, wie ich bei den gegebenen Verhältnisen einen möglichst grossen Teich bauen könnte. Ein Problem ist, dass das Gelände da einen Höhenunterschied von ca 70cm aufweist. Der alte Teich liegt auf dem oberen Niveau, den neune hatte ich auf dem untersten (dem gleichen wie dem Hof) geplant. Den alten Teich wollte ich egentlich behalten, weil er betoniert ist und weil dann das Problem nicht entsteht, wohin mit den Fischen während dem Umbau. Und er könnte schön als Pflanzenfilter dienen. Aber vielleicht muss ich diesen Gedanken nochmals überdenken...

Aber vielleicht sollte ich auch mal sagen, was ich gerne möchte. Ich möchte einen Teich, der 2 bis 4 Koi beherbergen kann und einige Goldfische. Ausserdem träume ich vpn einem kleinen Wollgrasfeld. Und ich mag Pflanzen. Es ist also durchaus gewünscht, einen geschützten Teil zu haben, wo ich Wasserpflanzen haben kann, ohne dass die Koi sie fressen oder ausgraben.

Zum verfügbaren Gelände... Der Hof darf nicht angetastet werden und die Terrasse auch nicht. Ich hab allerdings daran gedahct, vielleicht die Technik dann unter der Terasse zu verstecken. Die Terrasse ist eine Holskonstruktion, am Haus ebenerdig und zum neuen Teich hin auf 40cm hohen Füssen. Oben am alten Teich ist Rasen. Aber etwas Platz für das Teichufer und zum rund herum gehen muss auch sein. Also sollte ich da nicht viel darüber hinaus gehen. 

Ich hab auch schon daran gedacht, ob es etwas bringt, wenn ich zum Hof hin 40cm aufmauern würde und so der Wasserspiegel auf Terassenhöhe liegen würde. Dieser Idee werde ich noch weiter nach gehen...

Bin gespannt auf eure Vorschläge..! 

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Khitomer (22. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hier noch einer verbesserte Zeichnung, die hoffentlich etwas klarer ist... Das Haus liegt ausserhalb der Zeichnung, direkt anschliessend am unteren und rechten Rand.

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Annett (22. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hallo Khito,

was jetzt noch das i-Tüpfelchen wäre... ein Bild vom linken unteren Rand Deiner Zeichnung auf die Fläche in echt! 

Ich denke, das größte "Problem" ist der Höhenunterschied.
Du könntest die beiden Teich mit einem Wasserfall direkt verbinden (für einen Bachlauf ist es zu steil bzw. auch zu nah bei der Höhe). 
Aber Du treibst damit permanent und ungewollt das CO2 aus. 

Oder: Du führst einen Bach links oben aus dem Teich und läßt ihn dann ganz allmählich in Stufen nach unten und quer durch den Garten "klettern".
Da wäre dann sogar Platz für Trittsteine oder eine kleine Brücke.

Oder aber Du näherst Dich mit Teich Nr. 2 dem alten Teich in der Höhe an. Müssen ja auch nicht die ganzen 70cm sein.
Das Beet oberhalb des neuen Teiches ist mit +70 gekennzeichnet. Wie wolltest Du den Höhenunterschied zum Neubau hin abfangen?

Vielleicht wird es auch ein Mix aus allem?


----------



## Khitomer (22. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hallo Annett,

den Höhenunterschied wollte ich mit eiener Felsklippe (Natursteinmauer) machen, die von +70 beinaher senkrecht auf -150 hinunter geht... Da hätte ich dann einen Wasserfall gemacht, aber so, dass er eher den Steinen entlang rinnt und nicht fällt.

Das Beet in der linken Randmitte Liegt unter einer Baumkrone, darum hab ich den neuen Teich nicht weiter in diese Richtung gezeichnet. Das Beet oberhalb des neuen Teiches würde zur Verfügung stehen. Ich hab aber Angst, wenn ich da zu viel herum Grab, dass dann vielleicht der alte Teich Schaden nimmt...

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass ich stark das Gefühl hab, dass der neue Teich, so wie er ist, zu klein für Koi ist..? Was meinen die Fachleute dazu?

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## jochen (22. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hi Kitho,

zu den Kois kann ich nichts aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, man liest öfters 1000ltr. Volumen für einen Koi, obs stimmt... 

Du könntst den Wasserfall oder Bachlauf durch die Zone leiten die du als Beet vorsiehst.
Den Wasserfall ganz oben am alten Teich beginnen damit du mehr Strecke oder besser Länge bekommst, ein paar Staustufen einbauen und wenns geht ein wenig Schwung mit einigen Richtungswechseln nach den Staustufen einbringen.
Wenn man an einigen Stellen Kaskaden von meinetwegen 20 cm. einbringt bekommt man dadurch Zonen an dem das Wasser bis zur nächsten Stufe ruhiger fließt. 
Wenn du einen Fall bauen willst der wie bei dir von 70 auf Null und dann gleich auf -1.50 geht solltest du viel mit der Pumpenleistung experimentieren um die richtige Pumpe zu finden.
Du musst bei so einen Höhenunterschied auch an die Geräuschentwicklung denken.
Bei einer Gesamthöhe von 2,2m muss die Mauer dann auch 100% mit Zement gemauert werden.


----------



## Khitomer (22. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hallo,

hier nun ein paar Bilder in echt...

Über Pumpen und Filter habic mir ehrlich gesagt noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Erst muss ich mal wissen, wie der neue Teich aussehen wird. Ich hab mir so halb vorgestellt, dass eine Pumpe das Wasser vom Teichgrund zum Filter unter der Terasse pumpt. und das Wasser kommt vom oberen Teich zurück. Was dazwischen liegt, hab ich noch nicht daran gedach. Da fehlt mir auch die Erfahrung und ich werd dann noch eine Menge Fragen haben... - Aber alles zu seiner Zeit.

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Khitomer (23. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hallo,

hier noch ein Bild vom jetztigen Teich und eines von der Seite... Wenn ich mir das so ansehe, dann entsteht der Eindruck, dass ich einen Teich auf einer Schiefen Ebene anlegen wil...:? 

Noch zum Beet 0berhalb des geplanten Teichs. Das ist im Augenblick ein Beet / Steinhügel und muss keineswegs bleiben! Wenn jemand eine gute Idee hat, wie ich diesen Platz für den neuen Teich nutzen könnte ohne dass der alte bei der Graberei zusammenbricht, dann bin ich sofort dafür.

Und dass es keine Missverständnisse gibt. Der jetztige Teich entspricht noch keineswegs meinen Vorstellungen von meinem Teich, da muss ich noch daran arbeiten. Aber dieses Jahr hatte ich nur Zeit für die Unterwasserpflanzen und Schwimmpflanzen und um einen Filter gerade mal hin zu stellen. Da ich mir noch nicht im Klaren bin, was mit dem Gelände passiert, hab ich den Filter noch nicht an seinen endgültigen Platz gestellt / vergraben.

Gruss,
Khito

Edit: Ich hab noch vergessen zu erwähnen: Die Äste rund um den Teich wirken bei mir perfekt gegen den __ Reiher. Der hatte mir die 3 grössten Goldfische gefressen. :-( Ich finde, sie sehen nicht schlechter aus als andrere Reiher-Abwehr Lösungen...  Und seit die Äste da liegen, fehlt kein Fisch mehr!


----------



## Annett (23. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hallo Khito,

es ist schon richtig, dass Du zuerst wissen mußt, wie der Teich ins Gelände eingepasst werden soll.
Aber die Filteranlage würde ich keinesfalls aus der Planung ausklammern!
Du kannst nicht aus dem Teich pumpen und dann nochmals mit einer Pumpe arbeiten. Das geht 100%ig schief, weil die 2 Pumpen nie die gleiche Wassermenge bringen werden.
Wenn Du den Filter unter die Terrasse haben möchtest, dann geh auf Schwerkraft.  In die letzte Kammer kommt dann die Pumpe, die das Wasser den Berg herauf pumpt. Das Wasser fließt dann nach dem "Prinzip der kommunizierenden Röhren" durch einen Flansch unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche in den Filter, sobald die Pumpe das Wasser aus dem Filter bergauf befördert.
Bei einer gepumpten Version müßte der Filter zum oberen Teich. Wasser fließt nun mal immer nur bergab 

Wegen dem Wasserlauf zwischen den beiden Teichen.
Ich würde die Kaskaden möglichst flach halten (wegen dem CO2 Austrieb), sagen wir mal durchschnittlich 10cm. Dann kommst Du auf gerade mal 7Stufen, wenn Du den neuen Teich nicht höhenmäßig anhebst.
Das dürfte eigentlich kein Problem werden. Eine Kaskade, die gut von der Terrasse aus zu sehen ist, kannst Du ja auch mal 20cm hoch machen.. so fürs Auge und Ohr  Aber immer dran denken, der Wasserlauf wird bei dieser Konstruktion 24h am Tag laufen. Ich sag nur: Geräuschkulisse!

Für den Winter würde ich mir dann eine weitere Option offen halten. Der Biofilter sollte den Winter über durchlaufen. Der lange Wasserlauf würde das Wasser aber im Winterbetrieb zu schnell auskühlen lassen. Also entweder die Pumpe direkt in den großen Teich zurück fördern lassen oder am oberen Teich ein Rohr frostfrei so verlegen, dass das Wasser direkt in den unteren Teich laufen läßt. 

Die Breite des Wasserlaufes richtet sich nach der Pumpenleistung der Filterpumpe. Und diese muss wiederrum zum Filter/Teich passen.
Eigentlich sagt man alle 2h soll der Teich einmal durch den Filter. Aber gerade bei großen Teichen mit Bodensubstrat und guter Bepflanzung würde ich die Pumpenleistung weniger stark wählen. Die Stromkosten sind, zumindest bei uns, auch nicht zu unterschätzen!

Was auch noch eine Möglichkeit wäre:
Du betreibst den Filter in Schwerkraft, läßt aber nur einen Teil des Wassers durch den Pflanzenfilter (oberer Teich) laufen und den Rest direkt in den Teich. Dafür brauch man dann aber evtl. sogar 2 Pumpen, weil das Wasser bei einer Splittung sicherlich vorzugsweise nur im unteren Teich landet. :? 
Dann kann der Wasserlauf aber beliebig gedrosselt oder auch mal ausgeschalten werden.

Viele Möglichkeiten... Deine Entscheidung


----------



## Khitomer (23. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hallo Annett,

danke für die Ausführungen zum Filter. Die sind bitter nötig! :? Ich werde mir das noch ein paar mal durchlesen müssen...  
Ich bestehe keinesfalls auf einem Wasserfall. Ich finde einen Quellstein am Fuss der Klippen ebenso schön oder dass das Wasser erst nahezu am Wasserspiegel aus den Steinen austritt. Vermutlich wird das die Lösung werden, weil das viele Probleme vermeidet, wie den von dir angesprochenen CO2 Austrieb aber auch zu starke Temperaturschwankungen.

Der Filter könnte auch links unter dem Baum / unterhalb des jetztigen Teiches stehen. Ich denke, dass dieser Platz für den Teich selbst ungeeignet ist, weil eben unter einem Baum gelegen.

Noch eine Andere Frage. Wie gross sollte ein Pflanzenfilterteich im Verhältnis zum Fischteich sein, damit eine vernünftige Filterung gewährleistet ist? Ich hab bis jetzt wie gesagt auch keine Ahnung, was ich als zusätzlichen Filter brauchen werde...

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Khitomer (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hallo,

noch eine Frage... Wie viel Platz muss ich eigenlich für eine vernünftige Filteranlage rechnen, wenn der Teich so um die 8000 Liter fasst? Ich hab nicht so recht eine Vorstellung davon, wie gross solche Filter sind...

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Annett (25. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hallo Khito,

ich hab mich mal an Deinen Plan gemacht, um Dir ein oder zwei Anregungen für die Verbindung zwischen ersten und zweiten Teich zu unterbreiten. Rot ist Variante eins, Blau Variante zwei.
 
Bei den braunen Punkten handelt es sich um Trittsteine, damit man noch trockenen Fußes über den "Bach" kommt. Wenn der Rasenmäher auch mit soll, wäre eine Brücke natürlich erste Wahl!

Leider konnte ich die Beschriftung im Teich nicht so richtig lesen, aber vielleicht liest Du Dir mal die Planung von Mink mit durch. Da ging es auch um die vers. Tiefzonen.
Ich würde bei so einem geringen Platzangebot keine Schrägen einplanen. Zumal auf den steileren (60°?) kein Substrat halten wird. Dann doch lieber direkt sufenförmig nach unten und nach der letzten Pflanzenstufe direkt zum Grund. So würdest Du auch auf mehr Volumen kommen!

Ich hoffe Thorsten kann etwas zum Thema Filtergröße beitragen. Aber soo riesig wird der bei 8000l wohl nicht werden. M.M.n. nicht mehr als 2-2,5m².


----------



## Thorsten (25. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hallo Kitho,

zuerst muss ich dir sagen, dass dein zukünftiger Teich nicht für Koi geeignet ist.

Ich würde es lassen, hole dir ein paar schöne Goldies, Shunbunki und was es da sonst noch so gibt, aber bitte keine Koi!

Dein Teich ist dafür einfach zu klein, denn bei richtiger Fütterung und je nach Züchter legen die Koi sehr schnell an Gewicht und Masse zu.


 Zu deinem Filter:

Wenn Du einen *geringen *Fischbestand wählst (max.10 Stück!!), solltest Du mit zwei Regentonnen a`500 und 300 l auskommen.

Aus der ersten Tonne (500l) würde ich einen kleinen Vortex bauen, die zweite Tonne (300l) als Biokammer benutzen, dh. 
entweder einen Patronenfilter bauen oder die Tonne mit Japanmatten bestücken.

Wobei ich den Patronenfilter vorziehen würde, richtig gebaut hast Du am wenigsten Arbeit damit und er verrichtet gute Dinge.

Wenn deine zukünftige Anlage in Schwerkraft betrieben werden soll, benötigst Du noch eine kleine Pumpenkammer (100l) sollten ausreichen.

 Gesamter Platzbededarf ca. 2,50m lang und 1,00m breit.
Die Kosten beim Selbstbau dürften ungefähr 120-150 Euro betragen.

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, immer raus damit, die Antworten können zwar einwenig dauern (wegen Arbeitstress) 
aber ganz so tragisch ist das ja auch nicht.


----------



## jochen (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hallo Kitho,

Zum Thema Filter schließe ich mir den Aussagen von Thorsten an.
Mein Teich ist eigentlich eine Kopie deines Vorhabens.
Ungefähr die selbe Größe, ein Pflanzteich und ein Fischteich verbunden mit einen Bachlauf, der aber bei mir zum Wasserfall geworden ist auf Grund eines Höhenunterschiedes von 2m (Beträgt bei dir laut Zeichnung 70cm) von oberen zum unteren Teich.
Einen Bachlauf (wenn du ihn denn vor hast) würde ich so gestalten wie bei Annetts "blauen" Vorschlag, habe dazu ja schon gepostet.
Zu meiner eigentlichen Antwort möchte ich noch mal Bezug zum Filter nehmen.

Ich habe mir einen Vortex aus einen 500ltr. Fass gebaut und habe ihn einige Wochen ausprobiert. War eigentlich recht gut.
Da ich ein Spaltsieb als Vorfilter für meinen Wasserfall hatte probierte ich das Sieb einige Wochen als Vorfilter für meine Biologie aus und schaltete den Vortex weg.
Ergebniss... die Filterleistung des Spaltsiebes war wesentlich besser als das des Vortex (bei gepumpter Version!)
So habe ich nun ein Spaltsieb als Vorreinigung der Biologie und ein zweites als Vorfilter zum Bachlauf. (Compact-Sieve)
Aus dem Vortex wurde wieder eine 500ltr. Regentonne... 
Wenn es aber bei dir zu machen ginge würde ich zu einen Bodenablauf mit Schwerkraft raten.


----------



## Khitomer (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hallo,

und vielen Dank für euere Antworten!! Annett, danke für die Zeichnung. Ich bin aber weniger zu haben für einen Bach, denke immer noch mehr über die Lage des eigentlichen Teiches nach und dessen Profil. Aber da hast diu mir ja auch noch einen guten Tip dazu gegeben. 

Thorsten, du sprichst aus, was ich ja schon befürchte... Wie gross sollte denn ein Teich für Koi sein? Ich weiss schon, je grösser, je besser, aber wenn der Platz begrenzt ist? Vielleicht kann ich ja noch irgend wo einige Meter finden. Der Teich ist erst eine sehr provisorische Skitze und ich werde versuchen, ihn grösser zu machen. Zu deinem Rat, Goldfische zu halten... Das wollte ich ja, aber wie es galaufen ist, kannst du hier nachlesen. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3179

Vielen Dank Thorsten und Jochen für die Angaben zum Filter. Das werde ich mir sehr genau zu Gemüte führen und versucehn, zu verstehen, von was ihr da schreibt  Sonnst frag ich dann wieder. Und ja, Bodenablauf wollte ich machen, aber die Planung ist noch nicht so weit gedihen... Ich mistrau auch etwas Leitungen ausserhalb des Teiches. Kann ich einen Bodenablauf machen und die Rohre uf dem Teichgrund verlegen und mit Sand (4-8mm) bedecken? Natürlich auf Gefälle achten...

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Annett (30. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hi Khito,

ich bin zwar nicht Thorsten (der hat wie immer kaum Zeit :? ), aber ich denke, 10.000l sollte ein Koiteich schon haben, wenn er den doch recht groß werdenden Fischen gerecht werden soll. 
Eine Möglichkeit für eine größere Grundfläche sehe ich noch, indem Du das Beet oberhalb des geplanten Neubaus teilweise opferst und mit Palisaden o.ä. abfängst und dahinter eine Drainage einbaust. In Hanglage werden Teiche ja auch so gebaut. Gleichzeitig baust Du etwas tiefer, falls möglich, das bringt auch noch ein paar Liter mehr Volumen.
Den Bodenablauf kannst Du auch innerhalb des Teiches verlegen. Er ist dann aber kein "richtiger Bodenablauf", sondern nur ein Rohr das mitten im Teich endet und entsprechend fischsicher gemacht werden muss. Der Foliendurchbruch muss sich aber unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche befinden, sonst funktioniert das Ganze nicht.
Die Rohre kannst Du auch gut mit Kunstrasen oder der Ufermatte von Naturagart tarnen.
Sand und Bodenablauf passt leider nicht so gut. Sonst hast Du ständig Sand in den Leitungen/Filter... das kann auch irgendwann mit dem Schmodder zusammen richtig verstopfen. 4-8mm würde ich aber auch nicht mehr als Sand bezeichnen, trotzdem ist es wahrs. noch zu fein für einen Bodenablauf 

Es gibt aber Leute, die haben einen klassischen Bodenablauf und Kies im Teich. Ein in den Foren umtriebiger Koiteichbesitzer mit dem Nick "Lobo" gehört zu dieser "Spezies". Vielleicht kannst Du ihn mal direkt darauf ansprechen?!

Und wenn Du weitere Fragen hast- stell sie ruhig. Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten


----------



## Khitomer (30. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hallo Annett,

vielen Dank für die Antwort! Das Beet noch für den Teich zu verwenden ist nicht wirklich ein Opfer - es ist zur Zeit ein Beet oder eher ein Steinhügel, weil die Vorbesitzer den Aushub des kleinen Teiches dort hin geschaufelt haben. Ich hatte mich nur gescheut, diesen Platz mit einzubeziehen, weil ich im ersten Entwurf noch nicht das volle Gefälle drin hab und auch, weill ich nicht weiss, was passiert, wenn ich entlang der Wand des kleinen Teiches abgrabe. Aber da wird schich schon eine Lösung finden, hoff ich... Ich war auch schon wieder fleissig am zeichnen - ist aber noch nicht herzeigbar... Der neue Entwurf beinhaltet auch, dass ich das Teichneveau auf die Höher der Terasse bringen will.

Ich hätte schon gern einen Bodengrund, ganz einfach weil die Fische - auch Koi - gerne gründeln. Ich finde, ihnen diese Möglichkeit zu bieten, gehört zu einer artgerechten Haltung. Und wenn ich schon neu baue...

Und es macht nichts, wenn die Antworten spät kommen, ich bin auch nicht die Schnellste hab noch den ganzen winter Zeit zum Planen... Es ist aber schön, zwischendurch Denkanstösse zu bekommen!

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Thorsten (30. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichneubau*

Hi Ihrs,

wäre auch noch schöner Annett, wenn *Du* Thorsten wärst  


* @ Khito*
Stimme Annett voll und ganz zu.....


Sorry das ich nicht immer Antworten kann, aber immo bin ich mehr als genug mit dem Betrieb ausgelastet und komme kaum noch zum lesen, geschweige denn zum Antworten .:?


----------

